# Blauer strich auf monitor 1&lt; Hilfe !!



## Kamrum (7. März 2007)

Hi ich habe ein problem ich habe auf der rechten seite einen senkrechten blauen streifen der nicht vom PC kommt ! hab den monitor auch schon an einem anderen pc gehabt dort das selbe problem .
Ich hab auch schon kabel tauschen versucht bringt nichts 


Ich habe diesen Monitor nun schon 10 Monate und vorher nie probleme !

Kann ich diesen fehler beheben ohne umzutauschen ???
und wenn ja wie ????

Mein System:
Windows XP Prof. SP 2 
CPU: AMD Athlon 64 x2 4200+ 
Graka: MSI RX 1800 XT (512 MB;ATI x1800Xt)
Sound: SB Live ! 5.1 Platinum 
Monitor: SyncMaster 930 BF
Mainboard: MSI K8N Neo 4


Danke schonmal im vorraus !  

MfG Kamrum
@ PCGH :
könntet ihr dieses jahr noch einen artikel im Heft machen woh es um Flatscreens geht und woh man auch erklärt bekommt wie man fehlerbeheben kann  MfG Kamrum 

PS: euer heft ist super und die test sind sehr präzise !


----------



## Herbboy (7. März 2007)

ich vermute mal, es ist ein TFT? dann wird das vermutlich ein garantiefall sein, evtl. is ne ganz zeile an pixeln defekt bzw. deren stromzufuhr...?  viele hersteller holen den TFT bei dir ab, also wende dich mal an den hersteller. 



ps: wenn du das auf einem screenshot NICHT siehst, dann isses defintiv der monitor.


----------



## Kamrum (7. März 2007)

ok danke schonmal für die schnelle antwort ! ich werde mal ein screenshot machen und wenn es am tft liegt dann werde ich mit  Samsung kontakt aufnehmen 

danke für die rasante antwort 


MfG Kamrum
 schönen abend noch



Nachtrag (edit):

es liegt am Monitor ich werde nun samsung kontaktieren danke für deine hilfe


----------



## The-Witcher (8. März 2007)

Kamrum am 07.03.2007 19:01 schrieb:
			
		

> ok danke schonmal für die schnelle antwort ! ich werde mal ein screenshot machen und wenn es am tft liegt dann werde ich mit  Samsung kontakt aufnehmen
> 
> danke für die rasante antwort
> 
> ...



Das bekommst du nicht weg. Hatte das selbe Problem mit nem TFT von Samsung schon nach 1 Woche. Du kannst nur das Gerät umtauschen oder reparieren lassen.


----------



## Kamrum (9. März 2007)

ok danke für deine antwort dass werde ich machen


----------

